# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Дневники мертвых людей

## Irina

*Все, написанное ниже - не моего ума творение, но я не стала оформлять как цитату, чтобы удобнее было читать тем, кто заинтересуется...
Дневники мертвых людей. Жаль только, что по гостю они видимо не работают.*






> Говорят человек живет пока живет по нему память. В интернете память может жить вечно. Человека уже давно нет, но сообщения от него на формах продолжают жить, на них могут отвечать. Только сам автор уже не ответит.
> Я где то год назад впервые столкнулся с дневником мертвого человека. Искал какую-то информацию по аниме и вышел на сайт на народе. Писала девочка, наивно, настолько наивно, что я заинтересовался и начал читать, и в процессе чтения вдруг понял, что этой девочки уже нет в мире живых, что я читаю письма мертвого человека. Перелез в гостевую и убедился в своем предположении - сайт не обновляется. Но гостевая живет.
> Потом я уже достаточно часто встречал "мертвые дневники" вроде человек давно не пишет, но странно, думаю, и начинаю смотреть комменты под последним постом, прощание ...
> Потом был warrior_liberty - я лично с ним тесно не общался, так видел пару раз, но делом-то занимались одним. А потом пошло дальше...
> Каждый уходит по-свойму, у каждого свои интересы свои взгляды. Но он будет жить, пока живет о нем память.
> 
> 
> Наткнувшись случайно на пост m0risа, я не ожидал насколько глубоко меня затянет эта тема. Наверное, на сегодняшний день, мне удалось собрать наибольшую коллекцию документально подтвержденных смертей в русской части ЖЖ. Настолько большую, что я даже не решаюсь выкладывать все.
> Первый автор: m0ris
> ...

----------


## Irina

*Продолжение*





> Или вообще по ЖЖ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> Дописал 13; 16 марта 2006:
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - лейкоз. 16 лет. Последняя запись за 3 дня до смерти. Один из его юзерпиков - черный ангел.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Наташа. 18 лет 1 марта 2006 года ее сбила машина. Водитель, как это обычно бывает, спешил, и уехал, даже не посмотрев, что он натворил. 3 марта она умерла, для продолжения ее жизни в больнице не было крови. Лишнее напоминание, что кровь нужно сдавать - что бы в следующий раз ее хватило.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - 14 августа Андрей трагически погиб в автокатастрофе.
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - через 2 дня после последнего поста он умер от сердечного приступа. 17 лет...
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Маша Рубинштейн 24.04.2004 ее мемориал в ЖЖ rmasha_memoria
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - не проверил конец декабря 05 начало января 06
> ...

----------


## vova230

тяжко такое читать

----------


## Irina

> тяжко такое читать


Да,тяжело. Я кинула это занятие на ночь глядя. Но кто-то проделал колоссальную работу. И это всё-таки память о тех, кого нет.

----------


## vova230

Правильно, память, и память долгая. До тех пор пока будет существовать сайт. Но самое страшное, что к человеку могут обращаться, могут ждать его ответа.

----------


## Irina

Я с этим к сожалению сталкивалась - человека нет, а ему пишут, приглашают и т.д. Но, видимо, у родственников, даже имея к ним доступ, рука не поднимается удалить эти странички, .

----------


## vova230

Я как то думал про подобное и пришел к выводу, что вот я сижу в инете, и все, если что-то случится, то про это на форуме никто не узнает. Племянник может только зайти сообщить если догадается. А так аккаунд будет висеть мертвым грузом и может кто-то вспомнит, что что-то он давно не заходит, а может никто и не вспомнит.

----------


## Irina

> может кто-то вспомнит, что что-то он давно не заходит, а может никто и не вспомнит.


Конечно вспомнят - и не раз.  Я вчера показала дневники эти сыну. Он хоть вывод сделал правильный. На стене Вкотнтакте у погибшего друга оставил сообщение о том, что его больше нет. Так люди не будут больше писать, но и не забудут надеюсь.

----------


## JAHolper

Сначала подумал, что нет ничего хорошего в чтении подобных вещей, но после прочтения пары блогов понял что это было очень даже полезно.

P.S. Наткнулся на эту страницу в гугле)

----------

